# A bassa presa di sporco



## PIDDULINA

*B*uongiorno a tutti! 
*S*to traducendo una scheda tecnica di un prodotto per l'edilizia dall'italiano al francese e non so come rendere la frase seguente:

"Protettivo trasparente all'acqua A BASSA PRESA DI SPORCO"

*I*l mio tentativo:

"Protecteur transparent à l'eau à faible reprise de saleté" ma è proprio letterale e non mi convince per niente.

Ringrazio in anticipo e auguro a tutti una buona giornata


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cosa significa "a bassa presa si sporco"?


----------



## PIDDULINA

Qualcosa che assorbe poco sporco.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Piddulina,
Direi "peu salissant". Fai il confronta tra questo e questo


----------



## PIDDULINA

Merci beaucoup!!!! Tu a été précieux!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, i link erano sbagliati, li ho corretti nel post originale. In realtà loro lo definisco come "peu salissant"  o ne vantano "la bonne résistance aux salissures".
Ciao!


----------

